# Persian: you are so pretty!



## vanilla_kiss64

How can you say these phrases in Farsi?

1. You are so pretty! [female - female]
2. What have you been upto lately? [female - female]
3. You too look so cute together!


----------



## roh3x2n

Tu besyaar Qashangi.

Tu besyaar zebah hee.
_
P.s.In Farsi gender is not important_


----------



## Alijsh

roh3x2n said:


> Tu besyaar Qashangi.
> 
> Tu besyaar zebah hee.
> 
> _P.s.In Farsi gender is not important_


We don't use the phrases you said in the spoken language but "*to xeyli xoshgeli*" (x is pronounced as *ch* in Lo*ch*-ness; German Bu*ch*)


----------



## Bienvenidos

Hmm...interesting:

In the Afghan dialect, "xeyli" is really formal. We would say:

tu bisyâr maqbul asti 
(TOO-beesyar-MUGHbool-US-tee)


----------



## roh3x2n

Alijsh said:


> We don't use the phrases you said in the spoken language but "*to xeyli xoshgeli*" (x is pronounced as *ch* in Lo*ch*-ness; German Bu*ch*)


Well lots of my friends use it.
They are from Qum.


----------



## MOST-WANTED

Here is the Afghan Farsi posibilities

Tu kheyle khosh-shekel Asti

Tu besyaar Muqbool Asti

Tu besyaar zebah asti 

Tu besyaar qashang asti

Tu besyaar khobsoort asti ( comman in south )

The top 3 are very comman inside kabul,But we have more than 20 possibility for a single sentence in afghanistan. Like hazaragi, badakhshi and others.


----------



## panjabigator

I anticipated the word /khoobsuurat/ to be in there.  What does "maqbuul" mean?


----------



## Bienvenidos

That means pretty/beautiful in the Laghman/Kabul dialect. As MOST WANTED said there are many, many possibilities.


----------



## Bleet

For your information, besyaar is hardly used in Farsi spoken in Iran. We use xeyli or cheghad. "ch" is pronnounced as the "ch" in "ch"a-"ch"ing.


----------



## Bienvenidos

"Xeyli" is used in Afghan Persian as well but it is a degree more formal than "bisyâr".  Chances are that the person whom vanilla kiss is writing to is from Iran, though, so Bleet makes a great point. 

 Saludos


----------



## Bienvenidos

Alijsh said:


> We don't use the phrases you said in the spoken language but "*to xeyli xoshgeli*" (x is pronounced as *ch* in Lo*ch*-ness; German Bu*ch*)



This looks extremely formal to me; I think Afghan Persian doesn't use such formality in conversation (or at least among young people it's not used much), or maybe it's just my region.


----------



## Alijsh

Bienvenidos said:


> This looks extremely formal to me; I think Afghan Persian doesn't use such formality in conversation (or at least among young people it's not used much), or maybe it's just my region.


This thread gave me an interesting experience. you know, your "Tu besyaar qashang asti" sounds bookish to us (not even formal). We never use "besyâr" in the spoken language. And as far as I have noticed, you have the same case with "xayli" 

maqbul is a dated word and if ever used in written language it means "accepted" and not "beautiful, pretty or so"


----------



## panjabigator

That's it!  /maqbuul/ means accepted in Urdu as well!


----------



## Abbassupreme

vanilla_kiss64 said:


> How can you say these phrases in Farsi?
> 2. What have you been upto lately? [female - female]
> 3. You too look so cute together!


 
I see "To che qadr xoshgeli/qashangi!" or "Che qadr khoshgeli!" as the best translation for this context, because "To xeyli/kheyli . . . . ." in actuality would mean "You're _very_ pretty," not "You're _so_ pretty." In Iranian Persian, at least, "so" would translate to "che qadr".

By the way, none of you seemed to have answered vanilla's other questions.

2. What've you been up to, lately= "Che khabaraa/xabaraa?" Which literally translates to "What news?" and is the equivalent to the English phrase "What's up?"

3. I don't really know how to translate this one. My guess would be (although this is probably wrong because I've only heard this being said about a dress or a certain item "becoming" someone (i.e. "That dress suits you/becomes you.") I _think_ that the aforementioned would translate thusly: Che qadr beh hamdigeh miyaayin!

Oh, and I noticed that you wrote "female to female", specifically, as if you wanted the particular conjugation for that particular interpersonal communication. FYI: Persian doesn't have gender in its grammatical structure. There is no "he" or "she" or "el" or "la" (as in Spanish) or genders to each noun. _Everything_, (in verbs, nouns, pronouns, et cetera) is considered as an "it" when it comes to the third person in Persian.


----------



## Abbassupreme

panjabigator said:


> I anticipated the word /khoobsuurat/ to be in there.


 
Surat/soorat is an Arabic loanword, as you may know, so I think attempts are made to minimize the usage of Arabic where it's possible. Instead of "khubsurat" I've heard "khubchehreh", with "chehreh" being the pure Persian word for "face".  I'm pretty sure that it's rarely used, though.


----------



## panjabigator

Chehra is what we'd use for face too.


----------



## panjabigator

Abbassupreme said:


> I see "To che qadr xoshgeli/qashangi!" or "Che qadr khoshgeli!" as the best translation for this context, because "To xeyli/kheyli . . . . ." in actuality would mean "You're _very_ pretty," not "You're _so_ pretty." In Iranian Persian, at least, "so" would translate to "che qadr".
> 
> By the way, none of you seemed to have answered vanilla's other questions.
> 
> 2. What've you been up to, lately= "Che khabaraa/xabaraa?" Which literally translates to "What news?" and is the equivalent to the English phrase "What's up?"
> 
> 3. I don't really know how to translate this one. My guess would be (although this is probably wrong because I've only heard this being said about a dress or a certain item "becoming" someone (i.e. "That dress suits you/becomes you.") I _think_ that the aforementioned would translate thusly: Che qadr beh hamdigeh miyaayin!
> 
> Oh, and I noticed that you wrote "female to female", specifically, as if you wanted the particular conjugation for that particular interpersonal communication. FYI: Persian doesn't have gender in its grammatical structure. There is no "he" or "she" or "el" or "la" (as in Spanish) or genders to each noun. _Everything_, (in verbs, nouns, pronouns, et cetera) is considered as an "it" when it comes to the third person in Persian.



What is the geli mean in xoshgeli?  And qashangi?

Qadr in Panjabi/Urdu/Hindi mean extent or type.


----------



## Alijsh

Abbassupreme said:


> Surat/soorat is an Arabic loanword, as you may know, so I think attempts are made to minimize the usage of Arabic where it's possible. Instead of "khubsurat" I've heard "khubchehreh", with "chehreh" being the pure Persian word for "face". I'm pretty sure that it's rarely used, though.


That attempt doesn't apply to this case and as far as I have seen, it's a matter with written Persian and not spoken. 

***
we have had *xoš-chehre/a* (*hu-chihr* -> *hojir*, *xojir*) even in Middle Persian. In Persian, we have also *xub-ru, zibâ-ru *(both in potery), *xoš-simâ*, *xoš-qiyâfe*, *xoš-surat*, etc. I can say that in some regions, they use some of *xoš-* words with *xub-*. So it's not something new (new coinage) but a regional register.


----------



## Bienvenidos

Alijsh said:


> *xoš-simâ*, *xoš-qiyâfe*, *xoš-surat*, etc. I can say that in some regions, they use some of *xoš-* words with *xub-*. So it's not something new (new coinage) but a regional register.




 
In Afghanistan, the word for face is *ru*. *xoš *works with some words while *xub* with others.

Let me think of examples:

*xošbwi --> good smelling, something that smells good
**xošmaza --> good tasting, something that tastes good


*


----------



## Abbassupreme

Bienvenidos said:


> In Afghanistan, the word for face is *ru*. *xoš *works with some words while *xub* with others.
> 
> Let me think of examples:
> 
> *xošbwi --> good smelling, something that smells good
> **xošmaza --> good tasting, something that tastes good
> 
> 
> *



  Same words in Iranian Persian:

xoshbu/khoshbu and xoshmazzeh/khoshmazzeh


----------

